# Open Top



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey everyone

Was just curious of how an open top aquarium works when you have plants.

The floating plants i have been offered benefit from the arm air around so they say no lid, but then the swords that i have underneathe will just be relying on the substrate and fertilisers i put in the water.

Is it possible to keep the swords(this is the only other plant that will be in there) looking okay just by relying on these two things.


I know that theres no point in giving them tons of CO2 when theres not 48watts above the water cuz photosynthesis wont function properly will it?

I will probabaly have to take my lid off anyway so my hang on filter can go on properly.
Just thought there might be a way to hook a light on somewhere else or if fertilsers and substrate were a good enough solution.

Thanks

Sam

PS: The floating plant im getting hopefully is the salvinia natans


----------



## KpT (Sep 14, 2008)

I could possibly pot the swords in something and surround them with wood

Whats peeps thinking??

Cheers

Sam


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

it should be fine as long as you have a way to keep the lights over the tank. i don't thing I have had a tank with a lid in at least 5-6 years, and I've had no trouble.


----------

